# Hospital Visits,  how to code?



## kellysarg21 (May 16, 2008)

When a physician sees an OB patient at the hospital for "rule out labor", or hypertension, dehydration, etc...how do you code the visit?  Do you use an E/M? which state office or other outpatient visit, or would you use Observation care codes? But how does the doctor determine what is observation and what isn't?  If I should use E/M codes do you submit with notes to prove it was a hospital visit and not part of routine obstetrical care or bill with a modifier?  I would appreciate any help I can get, this has been a long standing question in the office.


----------



## elvisgirl62 (May 26, 2008)

*hospital visit*

First did your office admit the patient. If so,you need to use either 99221-99223.(next how long did she stay).need more information to help you.
Thanks:


----------

